# Heavy Bag Training



## Johnny Ringo (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm planning on changing my training in 2013 going for the leaner lighter look. I plan on adding heavy bag training into my cardio, Any suggestions on handgear to use. I've used the cloth wraps in the past. Any beginner routine would also be appreciated


----------



## 3clipseGT (Jan 2, 2013)

Im also interested in this.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is a routine by Zach Even-Esh

The best fighters don't need a treadmill to get ripped—just the heavy bag. It's great for building powerful strikes while burning off fat in fast, intense workouts. This simple circuit is your first essential step in becoming "fighting" fit. DO IT Perform the exercises one after the other. Afterward, rest 30 seconds. Then repeat for five rounds.

1.) Five low kicks, then five high. With your right leg, kick the lower part of the bag (imagine aiming for the outside of an opponent's thigh) five times. Then kick the higher part of the bag (aim for the head). 
2.) Kick the bag as described above with your left leg. 
3.) Twenty punches (alternate hands). 
4.) Five left hooks (swing your hand in an arc), then five right hooks. 5.) Five knee strikes, alternating sides. Wrap your arms around the bag like it was the back of an opponent's head and bring your knee around to the side to strike the bag. 

Note: To avoid injury, always use hand wraps and bag gloves when punching.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 2, 2013)

By Randy LaHaie

Structuring your workout

*Basic Punches and Kicks conducive to heavy bag training include:*

    Lead punch (jab)
    Cross (reverse punch)
    Hook punch
    Uppercut
    Forearm/elbow strikes
    Round house kick
    Front kick
    Back kick
    Knee strike

*Rep-based Training:* Identify the basic strikes, kicks and combinations you want to train. Perform sets and reps of each. For example, execute two sets of 20 lead punches, three sets of 20 roundhouse kicks, etc. Rest long enough between sets to catch your breath and move on to the next set.

*Time-based Training:* Another excellent way to train is to work for a time limit or set number of rounds. For example, execute either random strikes and kicks or pre-determined combinations continuously for 2 to 3 minute rounds with 1-minute rest period in between.

*Circuit Training:* If you are already in good shape, consider alternating your bag work with other exercises to form a circuit. However, don't alternate with weight lifting exercises because the muscle fatigue will make you more susceptible to injury. Here is an example. Alternate 3-5 minutes of jumping rope with 3-5 minutes of bag work. Complete as many cycles as you need to get a good workout.

*Blitz Training:* Blitz training should be reserved for those who have establish a high level of fitness and proper striking and kicking mechanics. This training involves intense, rapid-fire barrages of strikes and kicks for a time limit (15 to 30 seconds) or a rep goal (20 to 30 repetitions of a combination). This training is as mental as it is physical.

There are significant benefits to this "stop/start" or interval-based training. You exert yourself for a brief, intense period, recover, and then exert yourself again. This training improves your ability to recover quickly, increases the efficiency of your muscular and anaerobic energy systems and elevates your metabolism (burning body fat) for several hours after your workout.

*Frequency and Intensity*

Heavy bag training, like other forms of exercises, stresses the body. Training too intensely can surpass the body's (joints, tendons, ligaments, muscles, nervous system) ability to recover. I recommend that heavy bag training be limited to 2 or 3 times per week. The more intensely you train, the more time off you should take between workouts. It is a good idea to alternate intense workouts with easier ones.

In terms of intensity, keep in mind that your tendons and connective tissues need more time to develop than your muscles. Therefore, the speed and power for your strikes and kicks can increase disproportionately to the development of those structures. Start your training moderately with light to medium power hits and concentrate on proper body mechanics. There is little benefit to continuously pounding the bag as hard as you can.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 2, 2013)

By: David Robson

*Prepare Properly.*

    Before hitting the heavy bag, it is imperative that all safety aspects are addressed, to help offset injury, while ensuring a productive session.

* Wraps:*
        Preparing to hit the bag could prove to be the most vital element when it comes to positive, long-term results. Begin by applying wraps to the knuckles and wrist area. These are specifically designed to provide support for entire hand and wrist area. Training without wraps could, over time, lead to hand and wrist damage, so wearing them is the first crucial step to longevity in the sport. Hand-wrapping to absorb impact will also help to lessen the likelihood of osteoarthritis in later years.

*Gloves:*
        After wraps, place on gloves that are suitable for ones specific purposes. Lighter gloves (10-ounce) are usually used on the heavy bag by beginners, and/or those wanting to perfect their technique. The heavier gloves typically are used by stronger, more experienced, athletes, to prepare them for battle, when they will be wearing lighter gloves (heavier gloves will help to develop hand speed).

=======================================

*Program One: Monday and Thursday*

    For the purposes of developing appreciable muscle density, improving cardiovascular fitness, and enhancing general fitness (bearing in mind the average reader of this site seeks muscle quality and improved fitness levels), I would recommend the following program. Due to the intensity of the following training program, and the additional training required to address muscle size and general health, two days a week is sufficient. This session should take around 50 minutes to complete.

*Warm-Up:*
        Five minutes on bike.
       Five minutes of joint rotations for legs waist, arms and shoulders. With these, form circles varying from large to small, at each joint.  
Light stretching of all major muscle groups.

*Part One: Drilling The Basic Punches.*
        25 right (or left) cross punches.
        25 left (or right) jab punches.
        25 left uppercuts.
        25 right uppercuts.
        25 left hooks.
        25 right hooks.

    	Note:
    Remember to perform each punch with maximum intensity. Do not speed up the movement to fast at the expense of good form. 	

*Part Two: Combinations.*
        The idea here is to string together several basic punches, for a more intense workout. Complete three sets of each of the following combinations.

            Left uppercut, right cross, left hook. Uppercut, Right Cross, Left Hook:

*Part Three: Five Rounds Of Boxing.*
        With this component, focus on executing all the major punches, as practiced in part one. Circle the bag, and pick shots as if the bag was a countering opponent. Each round should be two-minutes, with one and a half minutes rest between rounds.

*Cool Down:*
        Five minutes on bike.
        Light stretching.

=======================================

*Program Two*

    For the more advanced trainer, someone wanting to pursue boxing as a sport, I would recommend the following heavy bag program. This program will help one to become a supremely conditioned fighting machine. A lean, muscular physique will result. This program is more intense, therefore a good level of fitness is required before attempting it. Program can be done on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, so as to accomplish an extreme level of fitness. This session should take about 1.5 hours to complete.

*Warm-Up:*
        Five minutes on bike.
        Five minutes of joint rotations for legs waist, arms and shoulders. With these, form circles varying from large to small, at each joint.
        Light stretching of all major muscle groups.

*Part One: Drilling The Basic Punches.*
        40 right (or left) cross punches.
        40 left (or right) jab punches.
        40 left upper cuts.
        40 right uppercuts.
        40 left hooks.
        40 right hooks.

    	Note:
    Remember to perform each punch with maximum intensity. Do not speed up the movement to fast, at the expense of good form. 	

*Part Two: Combinations.*
        Complete five sets of each of the following combinations.

            Left uppercut, right cross, left hook.
            Left (or right) jab, right (or left) cross, left (or right) jab.
            Right cross (or left), left hook (or right), right cross (or left).
            Left (or right) jab, right (or left) cross, left (or right) jab, right (or left) cross, left (or right) hook.

*Part Three: 10 Rounds Of Boxing.*
        Each round should be three minutes, with one minute's rest between rounds.

*Cool down:*
        Five minutes on bike.
        Light stretching. 

=======================================


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome info. Tks for taking the time to post this. Def will add this to my plan. Weight training will still be my core means of exercise. Adding this will can only help my 2013 goals of a lighter. Leaner look. Along with health benefits currently 6'2"250. Wanna get to a lean 225lbs this summer.


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Jun 23, 2013)

Great thread!!  Heavy Bag work have that great affect on fat burning??  Can't stand treadmill etc..... Usually sprints (when I'm healthy to get back to them)


----------



## wesmantooth (Jun 23, 2013)

Love boxing and train quite a bit on the heavy bag, double end bag, speed bag, etc.  Even teach a boxing class.  Even with proper protection, my joint get beat up if I rely on it as my sole form of cardio.  But I have the wrists of a 10 year old girl, so you may be alright.

I alternate boxing with HIIT on the Airdyne and slow walks at an incline on the treadmill.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 24, 2013)

Boxing for cardio is IMO too catabolic.

I do it for a living so i can tell you that for me its too much. maybe some rope work and what not... But I need to watch my output or else I drop size like a mofo.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 24, 2013)

I use the heavy bag in my tabata training.  4 minutes and I'm done.  You wouldn't think that's enough till you try it.


----------



## sh00t (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for this, def gonna incorporate this for fat loss


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Jul 19, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I use the heavy bag in my tabata training.  4 minutes and I'm done.  You wouldn't think that's enough till you try it.



 Would you mine giving me "overview" of what you do??

Also out of curiosity.....what's Tabata??

Thanks bro!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 19, 2013)

There are many different forms of workouts out there and each workout will give you a different result. Some increase muscle mass, some increase strength, others help you lose weight and so forth.

Cardiovascular (cardio for short) exercises are a popular brand of exercise designed to improve endurance and stimulate fat loss. Cardio exercises can be anything from long distance running, skipping, biking or even power walking. All of these usually fall under the category of moderate intensity training because they tend to last anywhere from a half hour to more than an hour going at the same pace.

“Tabata” is the name of a particular type of workout program that provides similar health benefits to that of cardio workouts, but Tabata has a bit more spice. Instead of hours upon hours or exercise, Tabata can be completed in 4 minutes. Tabata falls under the category of high intensity training or high intensity interval training. Today I write to explain to you the history of Tabata and exactly what it is.

How did Tabata come about?
Tabata was founded by a Japanese scientist named Izumi Tabata and fellow colleagues at a department of physiology in Japan. Izumi and his fellow scientists decided to conduct a study to compare moderate intensity training with high intensity training.

He conducted the tests on 2 groups of athletes; 1 of the groups used the moderate intensity interval training and the other using high intensity interval training.

In group one; the athletes were training in moderate intensity workouts (70% intensity) for five days a week for a total of six weeks with each training session lasting an hour.

Group two trained in the high intensity workouts for 4 days a week for a total of 6 weeks with each session lasting 4 minutes, at 20 seconds of intense training (170% intensity) and 10 seconds of rest.

What were the results of the tests?

Group 1 had a significant increase in the aerobic system (cardiovascular system). However, the anaerobic system (muscles) gained little or no results at all.

Group 2 showed much improvement in all their athletes. Their aerobic systems increased much more than group ones, and their anaerobic systems increased by 28%.

Conclusion? Not only did high intensity interval training have more of an impact on the aerobic systems; it had an impact on the anaerobic systems as well.

So what does a basic Tabata training design look like?

Any exercise can be incorporated into the Tabata training. However the basic outline of the Tabata training method are as follows:
•**** 4 minutes long (whole Tabata Session)
•**** 20 seconds of intense training
•**** 10 seconds of rest
•**** Total of 8 sessions or rounds

This will give you some idea of tabata used on heavybag, but could use any of the combinations mentioned above.  You can also download the gym boss app.  This will integrate with your music.  Also look into Bulgarian bags using tabata.  Talk about killer!


Brood 9 Kickboxing Tabata Drill - YouTube



MayGodBlessyou said:


> Would you mine giving me "overview" of what you do??
> 
> Also out of curiosity.....what's Tabata??
> 
> Thanks bro!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 20, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> There are many different forms of workouts out there and each workout will give you a different result. Some increase muscle mass, some increase strength, others help you lose weight and so forth.
> 
> Cardiovascular (cardio for short) exercises are a popular brand of exercise designed to improve endurance and stimulate fat loss. Cardio exercises can be anything from long distance running, skipping, biking or even power walking. All of these usually fall under the category of moderate intensity training because they tend to last anywhere from a half hour to more than an hour going at the same pace.
> 
> ...



I find that the efficiency of tabata is soooo dependent on how well the person is conditioned before hand. In MMA tabata was a big thing about 6 years ago and we all did it for a few months till it became too easy.

I have never ever heard any one say that doing low intensity cardio for long sessions didn't work well for them- ie. slow jogging, 30-40 mins on row machine etc.

Hiit is also great but again if you're athletic and well conditioned you'll see diminishing returns as time goes on.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Magnus and Enigmatic i just learned somethin new reading this..


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Jul 20, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> There are many different forms of workouts out there and each workout will give you a different result. Some increase muscle mass, some increase strength, others help you lose weight and so forth.
> 
> Cardiovascular (cardio for short) exercises are a popular brand of exercise designed to improve endurance and stimulate fat loss. Cardio exercises can be anything from long distance running, skipping, biking or even power walking. All of these usually fall under the category of moderate intensity training because they tend to last anywhere from a half hour to more than an hour going at the same pace.
> 
> ...




  What a GREAT share!!  Def going to work this is..... Love the High intensity..

   Great video, thank you!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I find that the efficiency of tabata is soooo dependent on how well the person is conditioned before hand. In MMA tabata was a big thing about 6 years ago and we all did it for a few months till it became too easy.
> 
> I have never ever heard any one say that doing low intensity cardio for long sessions didn't work well for them- ie. slow jogging, 30-40 mins on row machine etc.
> 
> Hiit is also great but again if you're athletic and well conditioned you'll see diminishing returns as time goes on.



I would have to agree.  It would be far less effective on a triathlete than say a cardio deprived  bodybuilder on test and tren.  This is why it works very well for me, plus I always seem to have 4 minutes.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jul 23, 2013)

Interesting (I think) personal vignette...

I was doing some heavy bag training last September in my weight room, shirtless, and was going a little nuts on the bag.  One of my students filmed me, and posted it on Youtube, which was then cross-posted to Facebook. I had just moved to Massachusetts from NH at the time.

To make a long story short, some pussy ass kumbayah-do-gooder-type wrote to my local police department, asking them to DENY my application for a Firearms Identification Card, because I 'had serious anger management problems, as evidenced by this URL" and they included the video of me going apeshit on the bag.

Fortunately, the request was ignored . . . .


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Aug 31, 2013)

*Results*



Johnny Ringo said:


> Awesome info. Tks for taking the time to post this. Def will add this to my plan. Weight training will still be my core means of exercise. Adding this will can only help my 2013 goals of a lighter. Leaner look. Along with health benefits currently 6'2"250. Wanna get to a lean 225lbs this summer.




  Johnny,

 How did program work for you?? Results,thoughts etc??


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 4, 2013)

Johnny Ringo said:


> I'm planning on changing my training in 2013 going for the leaner lighter look. I plan on adding heavy bag training into my cardio, Any suggestions on handgear to use. I've used the cloth wraps in the past. Any beginner routine would also be appreciated



Title Boxing has a lot of great things,,videos,,books,,,equipment,,check there.


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 4, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I find that the efficiency of tabata is soooo dependent on how well the person is conditioned before hand. In MMA tabata was a big thing about 6 years ago and we all did it for a few months till it became too easy.
> 
> I have never ever heard any one say that doing low intensity cardio for long sessions didn't work well for them- ie. slow jogging, 30-40 mins on row machine etc.
> 
> Hiit is also great but again if you're athletic and well conditioned you'll see diminishing returns as time goes on.



The only way tabata protocol gets easy is if you get lazy or don't use appropriate exercises or resistance. The basis of it is supramaximal output for each work round. By definition, you can't adapt fully to that.


----------

